# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Alojamento de fotos REEFFORUM

## Julio Macieira

Olá a todos

É com enorme prazer que passo a informar a todos os membros que a partir de 01/01/2005 REEFFORUM passa a disponibilizar em exclusivo a todos os seus membros o alojamento das fotos.

Todos os membros registados no forum poderão fazer o "upload" directo do seu computador para o nosso servidor das fotos que pretendam colocar no forum. 


Congratulamo-nos ainda por ser o unico forum nacional a disponibilizar este serviço e a facilitar assim a vida dos nossos membros.

Foi atribuido um espaço de 10Mb a cada Membro Registado.

----------


## Luis Faustino

Desculpem lá a ignorancia, mas como se pode apagar ou substituir as fotos?

Um abraço

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Luis Faustino

Só pode ser mesmo distração...hehehehee

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Excelente noticia Julio   :Palmas:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Parabéns por (mais) esta iniciativa

----------


## Luis Miguel

esta bem visto!!!

----------

